# Hardwood Toothpicks?



## velvetfoot (Dec 10, 2013)

I got a toothpick just now from the place I got lunch and it's the longest lasting toothpick I've had.  Is it because it's made of a hard wood of some sort?  I haven't Googled yet...


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 10, 2013)

Three of them in a Blaze King will heat your house for a week.


----------



## red oak (Dec 10, 2013)

And low moisture content!


----------



## Sinngetreu (Dec 10, 2013)

As long as you C/S/S them right away!


----------



## Paulywalnut (Dec 10, 2013)

I had them. They're osage orange toothpicks. Mint flavor.


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## red oak (Dec 10, 2013)

Sinngetreu said:


> As long as you C/S/S them right away!



Make sure to check the moisture on a freshly split piece!


----------



## nrford (Dec 11, 2013)

Birch is the most commonly used wood for toothpicks. Bamboo also makes a nice long lasting toothpick.


----------



## oldspark (Dec 11, 2013)

I never split my tooth picks I just use them as rounds.


----------



## TimJ (Dec 11, 2013)

I got two cords stacked for the dead of winter................C/S/S for 3yrs.


----------



## Jags (Dec 11, 2013)

I can see it now - a tiny little wood stove hand warmer.


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Dec 11, 2013)

Now there will be Craig's list scrounges from restaurant trash cans. Just remember " no pics. It didn't happen".
Do you cover your wood? Yeah I close the box before the snow flys.
You got that wood split yet? No but, it's nothing my Fiskers X .005 can't handle.

Ok I'll stop sorry


----------



## Jags (Dec 12, 2013)

Missouri Frontier said:


> You got that wood split yet? No but, it's nothing my Fiskers X .005 can't handle.


----------

